# Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein



## Straycatsfan (17. Dezember 2015)

*Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Adds Microtransactions - GameSpot

https://www.callofduty.com/de/blackops3/black-market

Dort zusätzlich eine Liste, was man so Neues im Schwarzmarkt nun bekommen kann, ob generell, oder nur wenn eine Kiste mit Coins statt Krypto Keys geöffnet, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Anders würde sich mir der Sinn nicht erschließen, da Krypto Keys im Spiel ja recht zügig erspielt sind.

Im Gegenzug dazu geht es mit den Coins bei 200 Stück (eine "große" Kiste im Schwarzmarkt) für 2 Euro los.)

Es hat im Forum anscheinend auch nicht lange gedauert, bis sich die ersten beschwert haben, dass der Erwerb von Coins im Store nicht funktioniere, Interesse scheint es also zu geben.

Erstaunlich jedenfalls, dass bei einem Vollpreis Titel zuzüglich 50 Euro für nen Season Pass nun auch noch sowas kommt.

In BO2 waren es ja nur Outfits/Tarnungen, hier sind nun in der Tat zusätzliche Waffen für Geld frei zu kaufen, nach Losprinzip wohlgemerkt, hat ein bischen was von Schlüsseln oder Bohrern.) 

Eventuell richten sich die 2 Euro für eine Öffnung/Kauf da auch an etwas unter den "gängigen Preisen".


Addtional:

Das Spiel hat nun einen Nightmare Modus, kostenlos, um die etwas über 10 Missionen glaube ich, Hybrid aus Kampagne und Zombies.

Desweiteren las ich in einem Newsletter, dass das Spiel alte Konsolen nur bedingt unterstützt? Keine  Kampagne und gar Zombies auf der alten Generation, so in etwa stand es da.


Bleibt als Fazit bzgl. der Coins:

Testet man hier mal mit kleiner Sache wie weit es funktioniert und baut es in kommenden Teilen dann aus?)


----------



## Schrotti (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Noch ein Grund mehr kein Call of Duty mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

"Kaufen sie jetzt für nur 2 € eine bunte Brille für ihren Sturmtrupp, der ein Ganzkopfhelm trägt, dazu für 0,99€ fabige Granatengriffe, damit ihr Feind wirklich weiß, von wem die Granate war"


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Interessiert dieses Franchise noch irgendjemanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht wieso man diese zusätzlichen Waffenskins nicht einfach Gratis ins Spiel einbinden kann (Bezug auf Black Ops 2 Tarnungen). In BO3 kann man diese auch erspielen ja, aber trotzdem zahlt man doch schon genug für dieses Spiel und nach dem Zustand der PC Version können die von Mikrotransaktionen ruhig Abstand nehmen...

@*Straycatsfan* bezüglich deinem Additional Beitrag:

Der Nightmare Modus war schon vorher im Spiel. Da musste man die Kampagne aber vorher fertig spielen um ihn aktivieren und spielen zu können. Nun wurde er einfach von Beginn an aktiviert, man kann ihn also spielen ohne die richtige Kampagne anzurühren was ich sehr begrüße, da die richtige Kampagne einfach nur schlimm ist.

Wegen den Konsolen war es so, dass sie zuvor BO3 auf Xbox 360/PS3 angekündigt haben, dann wurde gesagt man könne die Kampagne nur zu zweit spielen und nicht zu viert wie normal angedacht.
Dann haben sie 6-8 Wochen vor Release einfach so die Kampagne gestrichen für Xbox 360/PS3 und gesagt, es würde nicht laufen. Somit hätte man ein CoD mit Multiplayer und Zombies only und dafür wären 70€ ein wenig viel gewesen...also haben sie gesagt sie reduzieren den Preis auf 50€. Was zwar nett ist, aber trotzdem noch zu viel für ein Spiel, dass einfach mal 1/3 wenn nicht sogar 50% des Contents  fehlen.

Der eigentliche Skandal an dem ist aber, dass sie diese Einschränkung bzw. Streichung des Singelplayers für die Last-Gen einfach klamm heimlich per Blogeintrag gemacht haben.
Ich schätze sie wollten sich so einen Shitstorm vor dem Release erspraren, weil nicht viele den Blog lesen...


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Also bei einem Freund von mir der sich das Spiel auf der Last Gen gekauft hat stand das extra mit drauf, das nur der Multiplayermodus darin enthalten ist. Finde ich ja in Ordnung, aber das ganze dann für den gleichen Preis zu verticken wie die Spiele auf der Current Gen ist für mich die eigentliche Frechheit. Gegen die neue ingame-Währung habe ich eigentlich nix, hat man ja in zig Titeln schon gesehen. Ich nehme als Vergleich einfach mal Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Mystery (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Ach ich finde das garnichtmal so schlimm, die sind in dem Fall ja wirklich komplett optional. Klar ist es aus Prinzip ärgerlich dass es das gibt, aber die kann man wirklich komplett ignorieren und weglassen.



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Interessiert dieses Franchise noch irgendjemanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, mich. 

Ich war mal großer CoD Fan, aber hab dann seit MW2 alle Teile wegen den technischen Fehlern und P2P System ausgelassen. Bei BO3 hab ich mich bei der Beta von dem Spiel überzeugen können und es hat Spass gemacht, und tut es immer noch (zumindest für mich).

Durch das Server System sind auch fast alle der typischen CoD Probleme nichtmehr vorhanden (Lags, Cheater...). Also in diesem konkreten Fall alles halb so wild


----------



## Straycatsfan (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Keine Cheater?

Nee, Aimassist von Haus aus, anderer Name und mit Controller halt.

Oder ist alles um die 45+ zu 6 skill?


----------



## Ahab (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

GEIL. Man braucht einen Season Pass für CoD? Und das zahlen Leute auch noch?    Viel Spaß! Und jetzt noch billig Skins einführen, ach das geht runter wie Öl.

Für mich ist das alles mittlerweile auf Farmville-Niveau.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Mystery schrieb:


> Jop, mich.
> 
> Ich war mal großer CoD Fan, aber hab dann seit MW2 alle Teile wegen den technischen Fehlern und P2P System ausgelassen. Bei BO3 hab ich mich bei der Beta von dem Spiel überzeugen können und es hat Spass gemacht, und tut es immer noch (zumindest für mich).


Ging mir ähnlich nur war bei mir nach dem Singleplayer von MW2 Schicht im Schacht.  Ob ich jemals noch einen Teil spielen werde mag ich arg bezweifeln wenn der " Back to the Roots Ruf " nicht mal deren Ohren erreicht, aber generell mag ich solche Transaktionen nicht wirklich. Möge die eure Nase am A... anwachsen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Modern Warfare 2 ist und bleibt das beste COD für mich


----------



## Schrotti (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 ist und bleibt das beste COD für mich



Da war Cod noch packend und man fühlte sich mitten drin. Alles danach habe ich mir angeschaut und für mich entschieden das es Mist ist.


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Meint ihr online oder Kampagne MW2?

Ich empfinde alles ausser BO2 und 3 jetzt irgendwie so ein bischen...träge von der Bewegung her?

Also die anderen "trägen" Teile sind sicher realistischer, aber so geschwind arcadelastig kann man einfach besser mal ne halbe Stunde Kopf aus, Waffe an abschalten.)


----------



## Mystery (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Keine Cheater?
> 
> Nee, Aimassist von Haus aus, anderer Name und mit Controller halt.
> 
> Oder ist alles um die 45+ zu 6 skill?



Hatte in meinen 135 Stunden bis jetzt noch keinen Cheater, bzw. wäre es mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Genauso wie mit dem Aim Assist, ich weiss das es vorhanden ist, aber besonders negativ aufgefallen ist mir auch das nicht.

Man muss halt wissen auf was man sich Einlässt, natürlich ist das kein Competetive Shooter, da gibts andere. Aber zum Just 4 Fun zocken machts schon Spass.


----------



## Swarley86 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Cheater hab ich auch noch keine gesehen. Aber was mir richtig gegen das Bein pisst, ist dieses Ungerechtigkeit auf dem PC. Damit meine ich, wenn jemand das nötige Kleingeld hat, um sich einen NASA-PC zu bauen und dann Black Ops mit 250 FPS spielen kann, sehen Geizhälse wie ich immer dumm aus. Im 1vs1 hat man bei einem 180 FPS-Unterschied einfach keine Chance. Da wünsch ich mir eine Limitierung wie auf den Konsolen. Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr eh auf Konsole umsteigen. Diese Performanceprobleme mit der eigenen Hardware und den Servern von Activision gehen mir ganz schön auf den Kranz.

PS: Achja, die Mikrotransaktionen finde ich einfach nur peinlich. 1,99€ für eine "seltene" Kiste ist frech². Holt man sich die einfach Vollversion + Season Pass + das größtmögliche Coin-Packet, zahlt man schlappe 150,-€....für ein Spiel!!!


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 ist und bleibt das beste COD für mich



Also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. 
MW2 hat gute Ansätze, eine bessere Grafik als MW3 (schönere Farben mit besserem Kontrast etc. auf den Standard Maps zumindest). Aber die Technik von MW2 mit den ganzen Menüs usw. ist einfach für die Katz.
Was sie sich da gedacht haben mit der Bedienung ist ein Witz und vom Balancing will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, die meisten Waffen, Killstreaks und Todesserien sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Ich empfinde alles ausser BO2 und 3 jetzt irgendwie so ein bischen...träge von der Bewegung her?
> 
> Also die anderen "trägen" Teile sind sicher realistischer, aber so geschwind arcadelastig kann man einfach besser mal ne halbe Stunde Kopf aus, Waffe an abschalten.)



Vom Movement und dem feeling des spielen und schießens finde ich MW3 am besten. MW2 ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ich finde BO2 + BO3 fühlt sich nicht richtig an für ein gutes CoD MP (Zombie Mode ist was anderes ).



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Cheater hab ich auch noch keine gesehen. Aber was mir richtig gegen das Bein pisst, ist dieses Ungerechtigkeit auf dem PC. Damit meine ich, wenn jemand das nötige Kleingeld hat, um sich einen NASA-PC zu bauen und dann Black Ops mit 250 FPS spielen kann, sehen Geizhälse wie ich immer dumm aus. Im 1vs1 hat man bei einem 180 FPS-Unterschied einfach keine Chance. Da wünsch ich mir eine Limitierung wie auf den Konsolen. Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr eh auf Konsole umsteigen. Diese Performanceprobleme mit der eigenen Hardware und den Servern von Activision gehen mir ganz schön auf den Kranz.
> 
> PS: Achja, die Mikrotransaktionen finde ich einfach nur peinlich. 1,99€ für eine "seltene" Kiste ist frech². Holt man sich die einfach Vollversion + Season Pass + das größtmögliche Coin-Packet, zahlt man schlappe 150,-€....für ein Spiel!!!



Also jetzt denk mal bitte genau nach was du geschrieben hast.
Du gibst anderen die Schuld, weil sie in etwas mehr Geld investieren wie du, weil sie ein flüssigeres Spielerlebnis oder schöne Grafik wollen.
Verbiete doch gleich allen Menschen ein besseres Auto zu fahren als du, weil das ist doch unfair wenn jemand einen Ferrari hat und du nicht...

Nur weil Activison und Treyarch es mit der Optimierung versäumt haben, musst du nicht den anderen Spielern die Schuld geben. Wenn du zu wenig FPS hast stell die Grafik runter oder sei klug und gib dem Entwickler die Schuld, weil sie immer noch die selbe beschissene Engine verwenden die einfach schleißig mit Hardwareressourcen umgeht.
Wir haben hier doch das gleiche Problem wie mit Bethesda und Fallout, die Engine ist einfach uralt und gehört vergraben, aber eine neue Engine kostet Geld und das ist man halt nicht bereit auszugeben wenn man die jetzige noch schön auf bohren kann.

Außerdem musst du mir mal den PC zeigen der auf Max. Settings 250 FPS hat, das schaffst du ja nicht mal mit ner Titan X OC.


----------



## Swarley86 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Also jetzt denk mal bitte genau nach was du geschrieben hast.
> Du gibst anderen die Schuld, weil sie in etwas mehr Geld investieren wie du, weil sie ein flüssigeres Spielerlebnis oder schöne Grafik wollen.
> Verbiete doch gleich allen Menschen ein besseres Auto zu fahren als du, weil das ist doch unfair wenn jemand einen Ferrari hat und du nicht...
> 
> ...



Ok, du hast meinen Kommentar also falsch verstanden! Ich werfe nicht den Spielern vor, dass sie das Spiel kaputt machen, sondern Treyarch. Was soll ein Limit von 250FPS, wenn die Vielzahl der Spieler nur mit 100-150 spielen kann. Das bevorteilt diejenigen, die 3000€ in die Hand nehmen, um sich einen High-End-Super-Duper-Air-Force-Nasa-PC kaufen. Und das Argument von wegen "flüssig spielen" lasse ich bei 250FPS nicht durchgehen. Ich unterstelle mal, dass das Auge zwischen 150 und 250 keinen Unterschied in der Flüssigkeit einer Bilderabfolge erkennt. Niemand verlangt einen Lock auf 60FPS...aber ein Lock auf 150FPS halte ich für Sinnvoll. Dann ist die Kluft zwischen den Spielern mit 60 und 150 nicht so gigantisch groß und birgt keine Vorteile für eine Gruppe von Spielern.
P.S.: die 980Ti schafft die 250 Bilder übrigens...aber mit Abstrichen in der Texturqualität!


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast meinen Kommentar also falsch verstanden! Ich werfe nicht den Spielern vor, dass sie das Spiel kaputt machen, sondern Treyarch. Was soll ein Limit von 250FPS, wenn die Vielzahl der Spieler nur mit 100-150 spielen kann. Das bevorteilt diejenigen, die 3000€ in die Hand nehmen, um sich einen High-End-Super-Duper-Air-Force-Nasa-PC kaufen. Und das Argument von wegen "flüssig spielen" lasse ich bei 250FPS nicht durchgehen. Ich unterstelle mal, dass das Auge zwischen 150 und 250 keinen Unterschied in der Flüssigkeit einer Bilderabfolge erkennt. Niemand verlangt einen Lock auf 60FPS...aber ein Lock auf 150FPS halte ich für Sinnvoll. Dann ist die Kluft zwischen den Spielern mit 60 und 150 nicht so gigantisch groß und birgt keine Vorteile für eine Gruppe von Spielern.
> P.S.: die 980Ti schafft die 250 Bilder übrigens...aber mit Abstrichen in der Texturqualität!



Dann solltest du das vielleicht auch so formulieren, weil du hast Treyarch kein einziges Mal erwähnt in deinem Post... 

Stimmt, dass man definitiv keinen Unterschied merkt von der Flüssigkeit her, ob man jetzt 150 oder 250 FPS hat, aber mir ist in BO3 bisher auch keine Ungerechtigkeit aufgefallen nur weil mein Gegner mehr FPS hat als ich. Wenn es so wie bei Fallout 4 wäre, dass man schneller schlagen könnte mit mehr FPS wäre es schlimm aber so?
Ich nehme an du kannst mir bestimmt genau zeigen was du meinst mit einem Video oder was anderem und ja ich weiß von der Theorie her müsste man mit 250 FPS einen Vorteil haben, aber es werden ja nicht alle 250 FPS dargestellt auf dem Bildschirm...

Mir ist durchaus klar das eine 980TI/Titan X 250 FPS mit Abstrichen schaffen, aber genauso kann jeder andere mit einer schwächeren Graka auch Abstriche machen um seine gewünschte FPS Anzahl zu bekommen.
Ich sehe es nur nicht ein, wenn die Schuld beim Entwickler liegt, dass ich Abstriche machen muss um ordentlich spielen zu können.
In der Beta hatte ich auf Ultra/Hoch durchgehende 90 FPS und jetzt muss ich Hoch/Mittel spielen um 80-100 FPS zu bekommen.  Sowas kotzt mich weit mehr an.


----------



## Swarley86 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Hoppla...meine Antwort dauerte wenig! (Urlaub sei Dank  )
Ja genau, ich mache mir jetzt die Arbeit und schneide dir fein säuberlich den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 250 FPS in einem mundgerechten Video zusammen, damit du mir glaubst, dass man im 1vs1 gegen einen Spieler mit massig Frames keine Chance hat... -.- NEIN! Ich kann dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, dass mein Clankollege von einer GTX 780 auf eine GTX 980Ti gewechselt ist und ich seit dem keinen Stich mehr sehe. Auf Entfernung geht das noch ganz gut, da ich das bessere Aim habe, aber im Close Combat kann ich direkt die Hand von der Maus nehmen. Ich sehe kaum seine Schulter hinter der Ecke, da bin ich down. Das kann man auch mit der besten Reaktion nichts ausrichten. Und das ist es, was mich nervt auf dem PC....naja, um die Performance im Allgemeinen, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## HawkGT (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Wie soll man denn auch einen Unterschied zwischen 150 und 250 FPS sehen können, wenn der Monitor nicht einmal die entsprechende Bildwiederholungsrate hat? Das Beste, was man bekommen kann, sind 144 Hz (abgesehen von zwei 165 Hz Monitoren, die dafür eine 4 mal so lange Reaktionszeit haben). FPS und Hz sind in diesem Fall das Selbe. Dein RL2455HM hat nur eine Bildwiederholungs- oder -aktualisierungsrate von 60 Hz. Das heißt er aktualisiert 60 mal in der Sekunde das Bild (= 60 FPS). Wenn da deine Grafikkarte im Zusammenspiel mit deinem Prozessor 1000 oder unendlich oder nur 61 FPS schafft, bringt dir das nicht den geringsten Vorteil, sondern macht sogar das ganze Geschehen unflüssig. Nicht, weil dein Monitor überlastet ist, sondern weil er einfach 60 mal in der Sekunde das Bild aktualisiert und dann immer eins der bspw. 300 erbrachten FPS erwischt. Je höher die FPS Rate über der des Monitors liegt, desto unflüssiger wird es. Aber das kann kein Mensch sehen, da der Unterschied bzw. Abstand der Bewegung zwischen FPS 1 und 300 (oder mehr) viel zu klein ist.

Was du also machen kannst, ist, dass du dir einen 144 Hz Monitor zulegst (und die Preise dafür sind nicht überirdisch), die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel soweit runter schraubst, dass du in jeder Situation sicher 144 FPS hättest und V-Sync anschaltest. Das wäre das Beste, was du machen kannst. Wenn du nicht permanent 144 FPS hast, vielleicht sogar nur 59 oder weniger, ist das Bild dennoch flüssiger, als auf einem 60 Hz Monitor. Warum? Weil der Monitor trotzdem 144 mal in der Sekunde das Bild aktualisiert. Da werden dann einige Bilder mehrfach angezeigt, was du wahrnehmen wirst, weil es nicht sauber aussieht, aber dennoch flüssig(er) ist, da dein Monitor ja dennoch 144 FPS wiedergibt, nur werden, wie erwähnt, einige Bilder oder Frames davon werden eben doppelt oder mehrfach angezeigt.

Der Großteil steckt dennoch das meiste Geld in die Hardware des PCs und wählt den günstigsten Monitor, der ihren Anforderungen entspricht. Das wären dann Dinge wie Größe des Displays, Aussehen und gute Bewertungen. Da hockt man dann da mit seiner Titan X vor einem 60 Hz Monitor. 4K Monitore gibt es im Moment nur mit maximal 60 Hz, aber wem es gefällt und meint, bei mindestens 28 Zoll bei der Nutzung am PC noch den Überblick zu haben, naja. Um die Bildaktualisierungsrate scherrt sich eben nur der, der es weiß und versteht oder davon gehört hat und einfach dumm nachkauft und dann (hoffentlich) dazu lernt. Es ist also nicht nötig sich eine Grafikkarte aus dem High End Sektor zu kaufen, es sei denn du willst bei bevorzugter FPS-Rate auch so hoch aufgelöste Texturen und viele Effekte wie möglich haben.


----------



## Mystery (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr eh auf Konsole umsteigen. Diese Performanceprobleme mit der eigenen Hardware und den Servern von Activision gehen mir ganz schön auf den Kranz.



Ich nehme mal an du spielst mit dem Rechner aus deiner Signatur? Bei dem sollten doch locker 150FPS+ drinnen sein, und dann haste nun wirklich keinen Nachteil mehr... spiele selbst mit konstanten 100-120FPS (siehe System in meiner Signatur).

Desweiteren da du die Server ansprichst... ich hoffe du weisst, dass die Konsolen CoDs weiterhin mittels P2P Hosting laufen? Und wir wissen ja alle, wie gut das funktioniert


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

Das läuft sehr gut wenn man der Host ist, ansonsten kann man sich freuen um ecken zu sterben.


----------



## tandel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Black Ops 3 führt Coins (Mikrotransaktionen) ein*

War klar, dass irgendwann (Konsolen)Opfer auch bei Vollpreisspielen abgezockt werden. Grundsätzlich finde ich Mikrotransaktionen auch ok, World of Warships zeigt imho einen sehr fairen Umgang damit. Dort sind aber viele deutlich ältere Zocker unterwegs die sich nicht so schnell zu Firlefanz hinreisen lassen.


----------

